# Failed the NREMT 6 times



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

I just got my results back from my sixth test at the EMT level and I failed. I’m not sure what to do now and I need help. Also I’m wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## planetmike (Apr 29, 2022)

Oof. That's rough. Unfortunately after six unsuccessful attempts you need to retake the entire EMT course should you decide you want to continue into the world of EMS.

Look at your NREMT account. It should tell you what areas you need to focus in your studying. I'm not sure how it shows the details for each attempt. Are you consistently missing one area? Or are you almost there in different topics each time?


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m not understanding how one can’t pass after six tries.


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 29, 2022)

I see you're 20. I envy you. You have decades ahead of you to try stuff. What else interests you besides EMS?


----------



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

planetmike said:


> Oof. That's rough. Unfortunately after six unsuccessful attempts you need to retake the entire EMT course should you decide you want to continue into the world of EMS.
> 
> Look at your NREMT account. It should tell you what areas you need to focus in your studying. I'm not sure how it shows the details for each attempt. Are you consistently missing one area? Or are you almost there in different topics each time?


It’s weird because the results on every test are different. On each test I’m above passing in one category but below passing in the others. If only some how I could just combine all my test results I could have above passing in each category


----------



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> I see you're 20. I envy you. You have decades ahead of you to try stuff. What else interests you besides EMS?


Well the main reason I took the EMT program is for firefighter since thats my dream job. But now after failing 6 times I’m not sure if that job is right for me since I can’t get emt certified


----------



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

CCCSD said:


> I’m not understanding how one can’t pass after six tries.


I don’t understand either. It’s just really frustrating considering it’s almost been 2 years since I graduated and I still can’t pass after all the studying I’ve done


----------



## isolina4845 (Apr 29, 2022)

Even918 said:


> I just got my results back from my sixth test at the EMT level and I failed. I’m not sure what to do now and I need help. Also I’m wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


some people get very nervous and too nervous to take an exam.
the best thing is read all the chapters and try to understand it not memorizing it.
basically you need to understand all the chapters.

besides skill sets and assessment.


----------



## isolina4845 (Apr 29, 2022)

planetmike said:


> Oof. That's rough. Unfortunately after six unsuccessful attempts you need to retake the entire EMT course should you decide you want to continue into the world of EMS.
> 
> Look at your NREMT account. It should tell you what areas you need to focus in your studying. I'm not sure how it shows the details for each attempt. Are you consistently missing one area? Or are you almost there in different topics each time?


basically lots of reading


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 29, 2022)

Even918 said:


> Well the main reason I took the EMT program is for firefighter since thats my dream job. But now after failing 6 times I’m not sure if that job is right for me since I can’t get emt certified


Do you have to be an EMT to be a firefighter?


----------



## Chris EMT J (Apr 29, 2022)

Even918 said:


> I just got my results back from my sixth test at the EMT level and I failed. I’m not sure what to do now and I need help. Also I’m wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


I recommend the Paramedic coach video vault. https://www.paramediccoach.com/homepage it helped me get my EMT basic and advance and I plan to use it again for my medic whenever I get around to it.


----------



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Do you have to be an EMT to be a firefighter?


I’m pretty sure as it’s usually a pre requisite for most fire academies


----------



## Even918 (Apr 29, 2022)

ChrisEMTA said:


> I recommend the Paramedic coach video vault. https://www.paramediccoach.com/homepage it helped me get my EMT basic and advance and I plan to use it again for my medic whenever I get around to it.


Yeah i actually got that after my first fail attempt but thanks


----------



## Chris EMT J (Apr 29, 2022)

Even918 said:


> Yeah i actually got that after my first fail attempt but thanks


Oh.


----------



## isolina4845 (Apr 29, 2022)

mgr22 said:


> Do you have to be an EMT to be a firefighter?


No. but some country it is mandatory to have both EMT and Firefighter. but most station it is not mandatory.


----------



## isolina4845 (Apr 29, 2022)

isolina4845 said:


> No. but some country it is mandatory to have both EMT and Firefighter. but most station it is not mandatory.


sorry not country, but county.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2022)

Did you take any test taking strategy classes? What did you use for test prep? 

It’s all academic now, because you’ll need to complete another EMT program, but there is a fundamental disconnect in the way you study or retain information and the way you test. I suggest Dan Limmer’s NREMT Strategy workshop after your next class.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 29, 2022)

you might not want to hear this, but you have taken the test 6 times, and failed 6 times...  It might be test anxiety, but it sounds like you don't know the material to the competency level that is expected of you (and yes, you need to know all of the areas to pass).  maybe this isn't for you?


----------



## Even918 (Apr 30, 2022)

DrParasite said:


> you might not want to hear this, but you have taken the test 6 times, and failed 6 times...  It might be test anxiety, but it sounds like you don't know the material to the competency level that is expected of you (and yes, you need to know all of the areas to pass).  maybe this isn't for you?


I see what you’re saying but I also spend just about a year and a half to get my associates degree in fire technology so to give up on it now would be a waste imo but I really don’t want to take the whole class again


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2022)

Even918 said:


> I see what you’re saying but I also spend just about a year and a half to get my associates degree in fire technology so to give up on it now would be a waste imo but I really don’t want to take the whole class again


You have no options aside from taking the class again. 

However, you should take it somewhere else, because that education institute didn’t do you any favors.


----------



## Jim37F (Apr 30, 2022)

If that's what you really want, your already going to have to retake the EMT course from scratch.
Find a different school this time. Maybe a different instructor(s) will have different teaching methods that are better suited for you.


----------



## staytrye330 (Jun 29, 2022)

Even918 said:


> I just got my results back from my sixth test at the EMT level and I failed. I’m not sure what to do now and I need help. Also I’m wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


I've been out of the EMS industry for awhile but I struggled too. 

This was my mind set to pass.
-Self and partner safety is always first. 
- Know your meds, when, how, and dosage.
- what do you do first is the answer to most of the scenarios.
- narrow down answers to two 
-most long answers that give most info are usually right if you had to guess.
-know your skills for trauma, medical etc and when to and what for.  

Break everything down. I know the books are very large.  Keep taking practice tests till you vommit. Good luck, don't quit.


----------



## LumpyTrumpet22 (Jul 6, 2022)

Even918 said:


> I just got my results back from my sixth test at the EMT level and I failed. I’m not sure what to do now and I need help. Also I’m wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


You should try getting the NREMT Crash Course on Amazon for about $14. It saved my life.


----------



## jjyi24 (Jul 6, 2022)

If you do decide EMS/Fire is the way you wanna go, look into taking an accelerated EMT course. Hopefully, you've retained some knowledge from your first course, and can use that to help yourself with the accelerated course. That way, you can take all of the practice tests and course exams, while getting advice from instructors/ classmates, without spending 4+ months on it. Then take the NR ASAP after your class finishes. The info will be fresh again. I personally took the NOLS WEMT course in Wyoming, and thought it was amazing. Fast paced, intense, 1.5 mo long course, with additional lessons in Wilderness Medicine. Instructors really care too. And it's residential, which is nice to study with friends. Best of luck to you man.


----------

